# Pike or Musky?



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm from the South... We don't have either of these fish where I'm from. I caught this guy during my club tourney at Berlin this morning... Is it a Pike or a Musky?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have to say pike !


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

It's a pike. I caught 2 this morning but they were only 5 inches. Nice fish


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm sure that's a Puskie. --Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool! Thanks guys. LOL @ Tim. 

Damn thing hit like a Volkswagon... I knew it wasn't a bass, and then he came airborne out of the water... I think my exact words were "what is that thing?!"


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Definitely a pike. Nice catch.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow said:


> I'm sure that's a Puskie. --Tim............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 48434


good one! and pike!!!


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Probably a tiger musky. A cross between a pike and musky. Pike bars go laterly not up and down like that one has. State use to stock musky's in Berlin but don't know if they still do.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I still think its definitely a pike, tigers look more muskyish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

If berlin has such a good natural reproducing Muskie population,and there are also pike present than I suppose the chance exsists for it to be a tiger muskie but I thought the chances of that naturally occuring in the wild were very slim?Maybe someone else could clear this up.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

its looks like a pike. Tiger musky have more defined stripes


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicely done Dan! I've never caught a Pike or Muskie.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

100% sure it is a Pike

Scott


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

To avoid confusion for some on a PIke or a Tiger Muskie...

I caught this bad boy on Lake Evans, in Springfield, along with 15 or 16 this year.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

PIKE= dark body, light marks
Muskie=light body, dark marks


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Damnit ninja you showoff...jk. You make me jealous.


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ninja just loves doing that to us don't he!!
Nice fish!


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

I think ninja just watched Crocodile Dundee! "That's not a pike! This is a Pike!!
LOL


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I enjoyed the fight... but the teeth kinda freaked me out. I was able to unhook him with my pliers without having to bring him in the boat. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Just grab them around the head behind the gills then use your pliers. Great fish.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Buzzy


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

nice catch my fellow belleau woodsman, definitely a pike


----------



## Shark bait (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I would have to say that it is either a barred muskie or a tiger muskie, the lines/dots run vertical instead of horizontal, the tail fin is rounded like a tiger muskie, but what puzzles me is the spots are light on a dark background instead of dark on light background.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

it is a Northern PIKE


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

FishNinja said:


> To avoid confusion for some on a PIke or a Tiger Muskie...
> 
> I caught this bad boy on Lake Evans, in Springfield, along with 15 or 16 this year.


how many times are you going to post the same pictures? Nice fish, but geeez give it a break, you didn't do anything special. Evans is an aqaurium full of fish. And it's private. Beaver lake is the same way, as well as congress lake. If you catch some new ones, post them! 

As far as the pike musky? I first thought pike 100% at first. But after another look, I can't say either way, tiger musky or pike without a better picture. Def. not a musky though. Fantastic patterns either way. Nice fish.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't touch it either .Them things are slimey and they stink..


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

First time on here.....It is a Pike. I have caught so many of these fish, I gave up on bass fishing last year. Largest was a 40 1/2" last year and a 42" this year out of Barton Lake near Montpelier. Last year April to October I caught an average of 3 to 5 each sat. & sun. After this years double flooding I have only caught 3....and a few break-offs. Nice fish you have there and good luck...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Stripers4Life said:


> how many times are you going to post the same pictures? Nice fish, but geeez give it a break, you didn't do anything special. Evans is an aqaurium full of fish. And it's private. Beaver lake is the same way, as well as congress lake. If you catch some new ones, post them!
> As far as the pike musky? I first thought pike 100% at first. But after another look, I can't say either way, tiger musky or pike without a better picture. Def. not a musky though. Fantastic patterns either way. Nice fish.


+1 for all of the above

Looks like we are going to get some permission to fish Evans Lake! hahaha


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Fish Ninja,

Why dont you go catch some pike or muskie in a lake other than EVANS and post pictures and then you can give out advice to other anglers. 

ANYONE can catch that size fish in that lake.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my pike catching days are long ago, but ill tell you this, i dont think its pure northern. looks like some kind of hybred.

hey ninja, did you eat those fish?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im with tom thats not a bure bread fish thats for sure


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

Pike..no doubt about it!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

What's a "bure bread" ??


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

schuster84 said:


> Hey Fish Ninja,
> 
> Why dont you go catch some pike or muskie in a lake other than EVANS and post pictures and then you can give out advice to other anglers.
> 
> ANYONE can catch that size fish in that lake.


I bet you cant catch a PIke like those because your not able to fish on Evans cause you dont live on the Lake, so i guess not Anyone there buddy....

Keep enjoying those public lakes where you need to fight other angelrs for the "spot"

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...p=1286600&posted=1#post1286600#ixzz1Xkq7327C;)


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

100% agree with Stripers4Life, MuskieJim, and schuster84.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

My friend, make sure that you are using a good SPF30 sunscreen while you are out there this time of the year catching the Pike. 
The sun's rays are rather bad for skin cells of those of lighter complexion and less pigmentation. 

How does one gain access to Evans? Is there a fee or charge that can be paid to gain access to this lake?
As far as that goes. How can I get access to Esrock Lake in Canton for that matter? 


Send me a PM in case you don't want to share with everyone, I understand the concerns.


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Fish "Ninja"
1st off.. gonna go out on a limb here and say "you" dont own a house on the lake... probably living in your parents basement.

2nd off.. I dont see what your so proud of catching fish like that in Evans lake? My 5 year old nephew could catch a monster in that lake. Hell I caught a 38 incher in the Aqua Ohio fundraiser this past year, with in an hour. Not gonna post a picture to show off either... No need too.. you can look at my pictures to check it out. 

go to a real lake that actually counts toward "Fish ohio" and take some pictures of the fish you catch and you can advise and show off all you want.. . I am gonna go out on another limb and say your gonna get blanked. 

3rd off.. It might be better if you stay on evans lake, live in your little dream world and leave the real fishing on the real lakes to the real fisherman. 

Keep showing off your pictures and claiming your a "pike assassin" for catching pike on evans lake. It is kind of fun watching you embarass yourself thinking your all that.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

That fish certainly looks like a northern pike to me. While one could make an argument that that some of the spots look a bit like vertical bars, to me there are very defined white spots on that fish.... which means pike. 

As for the ninja, I have seen those pictures posted a few times, but those are some very impressive pike and it certainly does not bother me to see them again. Please do continue to post pictures of new Evans Lake monsters! I hope to be able to post a picture or two of similar caliber from the local rivers and creeks this fall.


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

schuster84 said:


> Fish "Ninja"
> 1st off.. gonna go out on a limb here and say "you" dont own a house on the lake... probably living in your parents basement.
> 
> 2nd off.. I dont see what your so proud of catching fish like that in Evans lake? My 5 year old nephew could catch a monster in that lake. Hell I caught a 38 incher in the Aqua Ohio fundraiser this past year, with in an hour. Not gonna post a picture to show off either... No need too.. you can look at my pictures to check it out.
> ...


#1. No I live in Poland, and yes my parents live on the lake. They have a wonderful basement also, with pool table, bar, and some really comfortable furniture. Any one would love to live in it. Ill see if its for rent just for you buddy. Then maybe you wouldnt hate so much

#2. A 38in Pike? Thats kinda small. I posted the picture to show what a Pike lookes like for comparision purposes. If it s crime to try to help out a fellow angler I am truely sorry. Maybe I can get my paretns to drop the rent $50 bucks for you.

#3. Little dream world? Your absolutely right it is. There is no one else out on the lake (unless there fundraiser that you get to goto). Ask any fisherman, they would rather have a lake to themsleves them fight other traffic to fish. Am I a good fisherman, hell no, I just started fishing this year. I do it for fun, enjoyment, and can enjoy some Copenhagen without hearing the wife complain. So is it a dream world, it sure is. Thanks Shuster. 

If you need help moving, I have a lifted F 250.....

To all you true fisherman out there who realize Lake Evans has some dam good fishing, I am probably heading out this weekend in the AM if anyone wants to come. Juts shoot me a PM.....


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

Dan,
After consulting with my father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate I can confirm that that fish is a female Zander from the southern rim of Mesopotamia..........just kidding, that's a pike 

Seriously, nice catch. And don't be discouraged by the naysayers. There's no shame in having access to a great fishery like Evans. The best anglers I know focus on prime waters during peak seasons and optimal conditions. That's how they get so good at catching 'em. And let me know if you ever need a partner on Evans! I've never fished there, but heading that way this weekend


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

Thrown back hundreds of Northern Pike when on Ontario trips after shorelunch was fulfilled.............gentleman, don't look into something that isn't there.

Just a basic NP, nice for the area, but generally a throwback up North.

Forget the Muskie lore and trying to turn a standard NP into something it isn't, foolish and stretching, to say the least. In other words, that fish is a plier twist never seeing the bottom of the boat unless it was fish #1 for the frying pan.

This picture has no reference to the lower jaw, therefore, its markings are a NP. Good eats they are.

By the way, there are a few VIDS that show the real way to clean them. Don't be duped by the V cut method or yal'll be spittin bones.

Nice Pike

By the way, that IS a PIKE, so move on little doggie!


----------

